# Disbudding look like they might be growing?



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi everyone.  Our 6 kids were deluded on 2/7.  All but 1 were one week old.  The sixth was about a month.  Everyone is healthy.  No issues.  But some of the little buttons look like they are growing.  Does this mean she didn’t get the job done...or that the skin lifts up during the process to come off?  It really doesn’t look like skin is lifting, it really looks like a couple horns are growing.  I’ll get a couple pictures today.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Ok, I got a picture of Willy...his horn is one we are questioning the most.  It looks like it might be pulling away?  But, since we already planning to disbud next kidding...we would buy the gun now....

Ps  Chris has gloves on because he was just using his bare hands do some nasty pig deeds  then he had to help with Busty so he put gloves on so pig urine didn’t get on the goats   Ugh


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 26, 2020)

I hate it when that happens. He may need a reburn. But I'd wait for a more experienced disbudder to speak up if i were you.
On mine this last time when a redo was needed the caps would swell and be pushed up by little horns, come off, and I had to redo 2/3 of them. The one i didn't have to redo i felt I had burned too deep the first time, but apparently it was just right for her. The others when I redid them I burned a circle then turned the iron sideways and burned on the caps. Ooo, i hated it, but it is what they needed. Bucks sometimes need a figure 8. Burning is just not fun.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2020)

Unfortunately, it does look like there is a horn coming in....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Ok...could you recommend a good iron to buy?  We saw on Jeffers for only $80...but we don’t want a junky one...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 26, 2020)

Dehorner (disbudder) for Goat Kids and Calves
					

Plug-in dehorning device is designed to stop the growth of horn cells in livestock.




					www.premier1supplies.com
				




This is the one I use.  I've been doing this for almost 30 years and I'm on my second one.  If the one I have now wears out - I'll buy another one just like it.   One tip -use a wire brush to clean the tip between disbuddings.

Others may use a different one and be just as happy with it.  Hope someone else chimes in.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok...I suppose we should get that one then.....thanks...I was checking out my other boy this morning, and he definitely needs it too.  I’ll have to get a picture of Sugar...the 3mth old that we bought.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2020)

I use the that one as well. Heads up its a different experience when you do it your self.


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 27, 2020)

I think I have the x30 with 1/2" tip. It works too.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

So, I just ordered the iron that you all suggested...comes in 3-5 days and now I can’t wait!  I’m nervous because, today Willy bumped off his bud...and it’s all bloody.  I had told Chris about the other thread with the infected horn.  But our vet said we shouldn’t need to do anything to them.  He wanted to leave it be.  I put peroxide on it.  What else can I do to keep it from getting infected now that it’s completely bare?  Plus, the others are rubbing them a bunch. im sure they are itching as they are growing/falling off/etc....I just don’t want issues!  Ugh


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 27, 2020)

Could you get a picture of the area? I think I might have an idea of what it looks like, but a picture helps.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> Could you get a picture of the area? I think I might have an idea of what it looks like, but a picture helps.


Yep, I’ll do it in the morning


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2020)

Mine did the same if they bleed alot use blood stop it pretty much anything to stop the bleeding but mine where fine. That was the first case i have ever heard of where the disvuddibg site got infected.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Where do you get blood stop?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 27, 2020)

It's at tractor supply i believe you can also use i believe corn starch if my memory serves. The ideal is just to get the blood to clot. Sometimes they hit them and they fall off. I had several do that some i heard of bleed a large amount which is what you want to avoid.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Geez, always something with goats!  Thank goodness I love them sooooo much!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 28, 2020)

Lol yes there is but that's most animal they are alot if fun.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Yes, but I’m pretty sure they are my favorite...might even be beating my dogs!  Shhhhh!   Little Willy‘s bloody bud looks good today.  Just a light scab over it.  I’m going to have to get pictures of most of these kids to see if they ALL need redone?  Chris said he wants his money back from the vet!  Can you imagine me calling and saying that?!    When she did my older kid, Sugar, as we now finally named her...she had to go around it one section at a time, because they had grown up too high.  Wondering if we’ll have to do that with at least the boys?  The horns have a thicker diameter.  I asked Chris if he’s going to buildme a goat box to put them , during the process...of course he played dumb and said...’they don’t need debudded’...this was about an hour after we ordered the iron!  Ugh, men!  Lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 28, 2020)

I would call and ask if they would reduce them for free since you paid for a service that didn't get actually get accomplished it doesn't hurt to ask. I ask my feed store if they would refund me for a bag of cow formula since the calf would not eat it they said yes. It was a 40 dollar bag and I got a full refund. Vets are no different they provide a service and if you pay them you should get what you pay for. Like i said i would say i can in and had you disbud these goats kids for me and unforantly it looks like they are regrowing what can we do to fix this. I would be as nice a possible and see what they say.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 28, 2020)

On the disbudding box yes it makes life easier currently he sits on them and I burn. Neither thing is fun.


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 28, 2020)

Hopefully we're all wrong and none of them need to be disbudded and pictures will tell us so. Disbudding is a nasty business. No goat should have to have it twice if it can be avoided. Ouchie!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I would call and ask if they would reduce them for free since you paid for a service that didn't get actually get accomplished it doesn't hurt to ask. I ask my feed store if they would refund me for a bag of cow formula since the calf would not eat it they said yes. It was a 40 dollar bag and I got a full refund. Vets are no different they provide a service and if you pay them you should get what you pay for. Like i said i would say i can in and had you disbud these goats kids for me and unforantly it looks like they are regrowing what can we do to fix this. I would be as nice a possible and see what they say.


Well, I guess it couldnt hurt?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ok, we’ll I got some pictures...forgot to get Suger...she’s in the other barn, and definitely needs redone because she was two months when it was done.  So, she’ll be much trickier.  I’m going to band my two goats with horns...perhaps I should let hers get about an inch and do that?  I know both ways is painful for goats.  But, I was hurt.. and I just can’t risk more injuries.  Ok, here are some pictures....


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Here’s a few more that wouldn’t fit


----------



## rachels.haven (Feb 28, 2020)

The buds that look like the second from the bottom-flat-will probably not come back
 The others with elevated tops appear to be growing in anyway, from what I can see.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

rachels.haven said:


> The buds that look like the second from the bottom-flat-will probably not come back
> The others with elevated tops appear to be growing in anyway, from what I can see.


That’s what I thought too!  Good call!!  Thanks!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> That’s what I thought too!  Good call!!  Thanks!


Dang it though...all these guys need redone!!  Poor babies!!  They are my little loves!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 29, 2020)

All they all billings or does?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 29, 2020)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> All they all billings or does?


Just two buckling...four does.


----------



## SaanenMom (Mar 4, 2020)

Duckfarmerpa1 said:


> Where do you get blood stop?


You can also use fine ground black pepper. Just block the eyes from getting it in them...same as you would with the blood stop.

Never heard of disbudded horns getting infected....but anything is possible. 

Laura


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 4, 2020)

Okay did you call I must know?


----------



## SaanenMom (Mar 4, 2020)

I would let the older doeling's grow out a couple inches, notch and band at the hairline. 

What are you going to do with the bucklings? If going in the freezer, I wouldn't mess with them. I couldn't see most of the pictures as they are blurry on my phone. If the horns are too tall, a good burn won't be done and they will be regrow. A vet gets no training in school....they are self-taught just like everyone with goats. I gave my Vet some pointers as he always got scurs, but it's not a task he's good doing. Just learn to do it yourself or find someone close by that would be willing to do it for you.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 4, 2020)

@Jesusfreak101 , I didn’t call the vet...I have NO backbone!!  Ugh!  @SaanenMom ...none of my goats go in the freezer.  My oldest kid,  Sugar, the three month old, her one bud popped off today and actually looks really good!!  Like she got that one right!!  The iron we ordered should be arriving any day now, we’re going to give it a few more days, as our dear farmer friend gave me more unwanted advice    Said they might be fine, might not, then we can cut them out like he did once with a bull.  Wish he’d mind his own beeswax sometimes!!  The boys’ are definitely growing, but, it coul$ he healing??  It’s sort of soft tissue??  That’s why we’re going to wait.  At worst, we have to let them grow a bit and band them.  I can live with that...I just don’t want to get another horn in the eye!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 4, 2020)

Ducks you need to come to Texas so we can give you some of ours girl don't worry we all have moments where we whether not and just bite the bullet so to speak.


----------

